
Improving Performance with Batching Client GraphQL Queries - gufranmirza
https://ednsquare.com/story/improving-performance-with-batching-client-graphql-queries------XxKSNF
======
andrejodc
The article completely misses the fact that every modern browser supports
HTTP/2 which solves the problem of many concurrent HTTP requests. Moreover I
don't like that the performance was measured with Chrome Dev Tools because I
experienced significantly slower performance simply just by opening Dev Tools.

------
seanlaff
` If Query Batching is enabled, Apollo will not issue requests immediately.
Instead it will wait for up to 10 ms to see if more requests come in from
other components. `

This has always felt pretty lame to me. GraphQL has the entire request as an
AST, it should know how to batch without arbitrary "debounces" thrown
everywhere which slow _all_ requests.

The fact that GQL doesn't provide better constructs around batching/reducing
seems like a major failure of its design.

~~~
tpetry
GQL can‘t know how and when your application or framework is issuing requests.
The idea is elegant and copied from the TCP Nagle algorithm which works the
same way.

